

Voronoi Tessellation (implementation in JavaScript) - adulau
http://blog.thejit.org/2010/02/12/voronoi-tessellation/

======
Luyt
Very elegant algorithm, and nicely visualized, too. Closely related to the
Voronoi Diagram is the Delaunay Triangulation:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delaunay_triangulation>

_"For modeling terrain or other objects given a set of sample points, the
Delaunay triangulation gives a nice set of triangles to use as polygons in the
model. In particular, the Delaunay triangulation avoids narrow triangles (as
they have large circumcircles compared to their area)."_

